# Hawthorne Or Rollfast 1935-36 ??



## sprocket man (Aug 1, 2016)

I put this bike together --apparently with no knowledge of what it was or what it was suppost
to look like.  The tank looks like Rollfast but I was told the serial no. was Hawthorne.  Does anyone
have any lit on this  bike which has the "big nut' seat stay and the front fork lock ?   The rack
looks like a "37".   The serial no. is 398  FRN or ERN .     


 

 

 

   "I need to start over".


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2016)

I do know that's a Colson guard


----------



## catfish (Aug 1, 2016)

I think the big nut on the seat post makes it a 36. One year only. Locking fork is rare. 3rd or 4th I've known of.


----------



## sprocket man (Aug 1, 2016)

Most early bikes didn't have guards--but I'd like to fit it with an after market one.
Here's a couple that might work.  Maybe we could get people to vote on it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2016)

Second from the bottom(teardrop) would look great on there.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 1, 2016)

I agree, the paisley style chain guard will look the best IMO


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 1, 2016)

Good looking bike


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't know what it is, but I do know I like it.!!


----------



## Evans200 (Aug 1, 2016)

Don't know what it is, but I do know I like it.!!


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 1, 2016)

Tom it looks great


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 1, 2016)

I'd ride that thing all day long! It looks sharp!!!

jake


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 3, 2016)

It's a Snyder built frame, and could have been badged Rollfast, Hawthorne, or a number of other badges. The 'FRN' could mean it was sold through Firestone stores, as they seem to have their own numbering system. That being said, I don't recall ever seeing one of these badged as such.


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2016)

With that locking probably a early Hawthorne Zep, Snyder built but I have only saw the locks on the Zep, but who knows may have come with different badges and differently the paisley Guard,  very cool


----------



## tech549 (Aug 5, 2016)

very nice!!!


----------

